# Any advice welcome on Australia Move



## claireneil2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi, We are currently nearing the end of our student visa application to the Gold Coast in Queensland. We will be moving to Oz in Jan 2008 and we are after any advice on the moving/ settling in process for my husband, myself and our 2 kids (5 and 6). Thanks


----------



## Donaldson1984 (Oct 2, 2007)

claireneil2 said:


> Hi, We are currently nearing the end of our student visa application to the Gold Coast in Queensland. We will be moving to Oz in Jan 2008 and we are after any advice on the moving/ settling in process for my husband, myself and our 2 kids (5 and 6). Thanks


there is a great company called Prism Xpat based in Oxford. They do everything for you that is required to be done to be able to get in to the country, and they are really friendly, patient and definately know their stuff.

There number is (0) 845 450 4004, just ask for Jenny or Adam and say that James Donaldson reccomended Prism to you.


----------



## claireneil2 (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks alot but we have already got our visas sorted out. Do they cover any other aspects of a new life in Australia or is it just to get into Australia?


----------



## Donaldson1984 (Oct 2, 2007)

claireneil2 said:


> thanks alot but we have already got our visas sorted out. Do they cover any other aspects of a new life in Australia or is it just to get into Australia?


well i think it would do no harm just giving them a call, they are also very well connected so I'm sure Adam would'nt mine giving you a quick reference of who to go to to find out about life in Aus. basically, they are a business contact of mine, i deal with their clients currency transfers getting the wholesale rates (w w w. sgm-fx . com)

hope they help.

Regards James Donaldson.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and congratulations on your move to Australia. I moved your post to the Australia forum where you are more likely to get detailed responses. Is there anything specific you want to know? Where and what will you be studying?


----------



## dragonflyblu (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi There, We are from Australia, actually Sydney but spent all of 2006 living in Brisbane QLD. I dont think you need a relocation service basically it comes down to where you live. Where are you moving from? For houses look at domain . com . au (sorry i cant post URL's yet) and then google earth the location. RE agents wont post addresses on the web so you will have to email them for addresses. What uni are you going to?


----------



## claireneil2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi, I will be studying in the Lifetime International College in Coolangatta. We are renting somewhere for the first 4 weeks, Then we have been advised to look around the area to see where we want to live and then we are hoping to rent longer term for the first 2 years until I finish my course so we can hopefully apply for a permanent visa. I have been told this is the best way to do the initial move.


----------



## claireneil2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am studyint in Lifetime International Training College in Coolangatta. I will be studying childcare level 3 and then onto a diploma in the second year. I am then hoping to become a child care co-ordinator as I am currently working as a self employed childminder here in the UK.


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

*hi there*



claireneil2 said:


> Hi, We are currently nearing the end of our student visa application to the Gold Coast in Queensland. We will be moving to Oz in Jan 2008 and we are after any advice on the moving/ settling in process for my husband, myself and our 2 kids (5 and 6). Thanks


i just realised you guys are coming out in jan 2008, how are things going, we live on gold coast too, me and my husband are 31 no kids but 2 cats, maybe we should meet up so you have some help here? just and idea???


----------



## claireneil2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi, thanks for that. Where about on the Gold Coast are you?


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

*Tips for Settling In*

Sorry for length of this post, it is part of an article and I cut some out but didn't want to take out the useful stuff..hope it helps Louise
*1.Celebrate your Achievement*
Be sure to take time to realise how much you have achieved. Celebrate your success! With the friends and contacts you have made along the way, celebrate with people who understand and are happy you have achieved your dream. In this time, remember all the reasons you wanted to move, what you will gain, how life will be better, what improvements you are moving towards. Write them down, keep the list to refer to.
*2.Be Prepared for More Hard Work*
You thought the getting here was tough, the next few months will bring a new set of challenges equally as tough if not harder. Things you did not anticipate or imagine will raise issues and frustrations. The good news is the more prepared you are it, the easier it will be. Things you were not even aware of you knew about from ’home’; getting the ingredients for gravy, how your mail is delivered to your house, what to do with garbage, what to write where on a cheque. Small details, when you are already outside the comfort zone can seem overwhelming. Having to ask someone how to do normal everyday tasks, can leave you feeling obligated and silly. 
*3.Set yourself daily targets*
There will be a growing list to things to do as you begin settling in. Remember tasks may take longer than they did, as you need time to find out how to do them as well as actually getting things done, set yourself realistic targets of what you want to achieve each day. As you check them off, focus on your achievements, how much more you can do, rather than what you still have to do. Break large tasks down into manageable chunks, that way you can deal with each chunk one at a time, its less daunting that way. Also make time to do something enjoyable each day to reward yourself, and remind yourself why you came.
*4. Volunteer*
People walking along the street are not going to somehow miraculously sense you are new to the area and don’t’ know anyone, they are not going to come knocking at your door. You have to get out and meet them. Offering to volunteer at a local charity, community event, hospital, school whatever, is a great way to meet people, get work experience, learn about local communities and maybe learn new skills. Volunteers tend to be friendly, outgoing welcoming groups of people who are grateful to those willing to lend a hand. Its surprising what you can learn about your new country from casual conversations, what opportunities you can create for yourself whilst helping others too. 
*5.Get to know the community*
Learn about what’s going on, pick up the local paper, read flyers, free publications, even if they are not what you normally read, get a feel for what’s important to local people. You can use your new topical knowledge to strike up conversations, get a ‘feel’ for the local neighbourhood. Is this somewhere you want to settle? What opportunities for activities are there? What do you want to get involved with? Study notice boards, at the library, supermarkets, you will learns lots of little tip bits from what is posted there. Go along to community events, create as many opportunities to meet people and become comfortable in the community. You will meet people every time, not all will become long term friendships but you will be building the foundations and it is amazing what chance encounters can produce. 
*6.Get Out and About*
Go for a walk, or get in the car and take a drive around the neighbourhood. Become familiar with your surroundings, get to know the short cuts, know what shops are good for what. It will make life easier, help you feel more secure, and expand your comfort zone more quickly. Get maps, or follow your nose whatever works for you, make it into an adventure. Enjoy looking at the different styles of houses, the architecture and all the things that made you fall in love with this new place. It will be useful for noting areas you like, good locations near parks, schools when you are looking to move, buy or rent. You will get a sense of where you are within the immediate area, get your bearings and when you return home you will feel more like you are in familiar surroundings. Expand your horizons, expand your comfort zone, it will soon feel like home.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Great advice Louise - I've added it to the useful posts thread that I've created this morning!

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

claireneil2 said:


> Hi, We are currently nearing the end of our student visa application to the Gold Coast in Queensland. We will be moving to Oz in Jan 2008 and we are after any advice on the moving/ settling in process for my husband, myself and our 2 kids (5 and 6). Thanks


hi claireneil,

remember my offer if you need it. we live on gold coast too so if you dont know anyone????????????

give me a yell, otherwise enjoy the gc!!!!!


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

claireneil2 said:


> Hi, I will be studying in the Lifetime International College in Coolangatta. We are renting somewhere for the first 4 weeks, Then we have been advised to look around the area to see where we want to live and then we are hoping to rent longer term for the first 2 years until I finish my course so we can hopefully apply for a permanent visa. I have been told this is the best way to do the initial move.


hi 

That sounds like good advice if you want to stick to a budget check out staying in a caravan park holiday rentals can be expensive  you will probably find a rental before you are there for the month. better when you are there to find an area you like as well. i don't know much about the gold coast but there are others on here who do so they might be able to advise you on what areas are nice. 

hope it all goes well for you as it will be though on the student visa for the first two years. are you both allowed to work more than 20 hours my sister was thinking of coming over to study as well


----------

